# AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent (Not Really)



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

According to Mychal Thompson and the Loose Cannons on 570 LA, Kobe Bryant has cleaned out his locker and the expectation is that he will be moved at any moment. The prevailing thought is that Bryant will be headed to the Mavericks in exchange for Jason Terry and Josh Howard, along with two 1st round draft picks. There's no confirmation online as of yet, but according to Laker "insiders" this story is not just another rumor.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Showtime87 said:


> According to Mychal Thompson and the Loose Cannons on 570 LA, Kobe Bryant has cleaned out his locker and the expectation is that he will be moved at any moment. The prevailing thought is that Bryant will be headed to the Mavericks in exchange for Jason Terry and Josh Howard, along with two 1st round draft picks. There's no confirmation online as of yet, but according to Laker "insiders" this story is not just another rumor.


2 first round picks? Do they have two picks this year or are Loose Cannons saying that they will give consecutive draft picks? Because I thought that you couldn't trade consecutive picks. My guess is that this is typical Loose Cannons BS with their lack of CBA knowledge.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Wow is all I can say.

Those first round picks dont mean squat thoough. Dallas will always have low first round picks


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Dominate24/7 said:


> 2 first round picks? Do they have two picks this year or are Loose Cannons saying that they will give consecutive draft picks? Because I thought that you couldn't trade consecutive picks. My guess is that this is typical Loose Cannons BS with their lack of CBA knowledge.


There was specification as to the year(s) of the draft picks, but from all indications this is not a bogus rumor.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Jason Terry and Josh Howard, along with probably 2 late first rders? That can't be true. Too horrible of a deal for you guys.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Seems like ESPN etc. would be all over this by now if there was any truth to it.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Whoever has the ability, log on to www.am570radio.com and listen to what's being said. I'm not saying I know anything personally, or that it's an absolute done deal, I'm just sharing what's being reported according to them. It sounds pretty real to me.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

the hysteria continues, all these rumors , I saw this rumor printed on a message board yesterday, I actually think it was picked up from there and now people are saying it on the radio. 

I don't believe any of these rumors.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

No way! This trade is too bad for us to believe.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Thats a horrible deal! Those 1st rounders are gonna be late and were gonna be packed at the backcourt positions.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

IMO, this may have been leaked by the Lakers to get the Bulls to ante up the offer. These guys are morons that buy everything hook, line, and sinker, so they would be ideal to pass on "information".


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

if there was any truth to this, I dont expect 555 North Nash Street to be still standing by tomorrow.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Found this at CL:










it did scare me for half a second.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

I don't know, Terry and Howard seem like a pretty good acquisition to me. Howard was an All-Star last season averaging 18.9ppg and 6.8 rpg while being a good defender. Terry brings in 16ppg and aroud 5 apg. 

Terry and Crittenton would be a good compliment in the backcourt where Javaris' size at the PG enables Terry to play the 2. Crittento, Terry, Howard, Odom and Bynum is a solid starting 5 for a team sending out the biggest chip on the market.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Why would we pick up a point guard and a odom like forward. If anything it should include a PF and a shooting guard. Is terry a shooting guard. and why help dallas.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Also another thing to note, Howard is a BYC player so Howard and Terry don't work $$$ wise, unless it was a 3 team deal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Schilly said:


> Also another thing to note, Howard is a BYC player so Howard and Terry don't work $$$ wise, unless it was a 3 team deal.


Three way deal with LA-Chi-Dal perhaps??


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



elcap15 said:


> No way! *This trade is too bad for us to believe*.


Yes..Way too Bad!!
TRADE WITH THE BULLS.....please...!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Schilly said:


> Also another thing to note, Howard is a BYC player so Howard and Terry don't work $$$ wise, unless it was a 3 team deal.


Yes..maybe it's the bulls.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Jason Terry would definitely play the SG position, and Josh Howard would play the SF spot with Lamar back at PF. It could defintely work, but I still don't think this would be nearly enough in return for Kobe. There's also talk that both the picks would be for the upcoming draft, one of which would be very high considering Dallas owns the Grizzlies pick if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Schilly said:


> Also another thing to note, Howard is a BYC player so Howard and Terry don't work $$$ wise, unless it was a 3 team deal.


or it could just be a filler too


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

If it's the Bulls it's very very unlikely unless Ben Wallace is coming to LA in return. Chicago would need to send out a minimum of 154mill or so to make it work financially. Hinrich is BYC, Nocioni is a trade restriction til december, Ben Wallace is about 15.5mil.

The next highest available to trade player is Ben Gordan at 4.8mil. Seriously Chicago would have to send 4 of these 6 with Gordan: Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Duhon, Sefolosha, Khyrapa or Noah


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Schilly said:


> If it's the Bulls it's very very unlikely unless Ben Wallace is coming to LA in return. Chicago would need to send out a minimum of 154mill or so to make it work financially. Hinrich is BYC, Nocioni is a trade restriction til december, Ben Wallace is about 15.5mil.
> 
> The next highest available to trade player is Ben Gordan at 4.8mil. Seriously Chicago would have to send 4 of these 6 with Gordan: Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Duhon, Sefolosha, Khyrapa or Noah


And according to them Deng is absolutely off-limits, which leads me to believe it will not be Chicago, at least not by themselves.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

I don't believe this at all.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Schilly said:


> If it's the Bulls it's very very unlikely unless Ben Wallace is coming to LA in return. Chicago would need to send out a minimum of 154mill or so to make it work financially. Hinrich is BYC, Nocioni is a trade restriction til december, Ben Wallace is about 15.5mil.
> 
> The next highest available to trade player is Ben Gordan at 4.8mil. Seriously Chicago would have to send 4 of these 6 with Gordan: Deng, Tyrus Thomas, Duhon, Sefolosha, Khyrapa or Noah


Sign and Trade PJ Brown to make the deal work. Essentially an expiring contract. I still think this is a leak for leverage purposes.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

One way or another, it certainly appears that this is going to happen. There has to be a lot of smoke signals being sent out right now, but Kobe, his agent Rob Palinka, Jim Buss and Mitch Kupchak have all been seen at the facility today and are reportedly meeting regarding this issue.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Word For Word...



> *From e-mail:* What are the chances of Kobe Byrant actually coming to Dallas, and what would we need to give up to acquire him?
> *Anthony*
> *Tim Cowlishaw:* I don't think the Mavericks have the right players to give the Lakers to get Kobe. I think the only team that does is the Chicago Bulls. I don't think you could offer Josh Howard, Jason Terry, one of the centers and a No. 1 pick and think that the Lakers would take that. I think the Bulls could offer more and still have a viable team.


http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/misc/chat/stories/101707dnspochat.17835e010.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

AM570 REPORTS...

Kobe sat out practice due to a "mutual agreement" according to Phil Jackson.

Only a book and some workout clothes remain in his locker.

Jim Buss and Rob Pelinka (Kobe Bryant's agent) were seen talking

Kobe is at the facilities...left at one point, but then returned.

Kobe did not watch practice like he usually does when out with an injury.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

and then a report on 570:

Update

- Kobe spoke briefly to the media and denied cleaning out his locker

- Says he doesnt know if he will play another game as a Laker, but would like to remain a Laker


and then another report:

kobe denied cleaning out his locker per am570.

kobe asked if he would want to be a laker.

"yes i am ready to strap it up. it's up to the management"


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Aaaaagggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!

I dont know what to believe anymore! I wish I didnt care, but I do . . . I really do!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



elcap15 said:


> Aaaaagggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> I dont know what to believe anymore! I wish I didnt care, but I do . . . I really do!


Yep, I'm with you. So utterly frustrating. I think it's just a matter of Kobe playing dumb though, there's something going on here for sure.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

**** the dallas trade

give us ARENAS!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

...and Butler, then you have a deal! LMAO


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Ric Bucher's "update" on BSPN

- He did not clean out but reorganized his locker which reflects how "on edge" the team is... because they are so skeptical about him heading elsewhere.

- Simply taking care of the tendinitis in his knee. Kobe's in the best shape he's been in in years... is only taking time off to nurse it.

- People are reading too much into this. Reports are false. Even if Kobe doesn't play the rest of the preseason, doesn't mean he's leaving (these games are meaningless).

- Predicts Kobe will be a Laker to start the season, but that his camp hopes "no," and he will only be a Laker tentatively.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

First of all, if Kobe was being traded he would have say in where he goes. Kobe is giving his typical PR lines. I'd like to stay, it's up to whoever. Bla bla bla.

Reality is, Kobe demanded a trade months ago. Might be getting the trade right now. And isn't going to say "Screw the Lakers, I want out." Because then he looks more like the bad guy. I'd be willing to bet behind closed doors he is very much involved with all this trade speculation.

I mean come on.. He isn't sitting out because of knee soreness, but mutual understandings? WTF does that mean? He didn't even watch the practice and bailed in and out of the facility all day. His agents are also there? Why would his agents be hanging out at the practice facility, it's not bring your agent to work day.

Anyone who doesn't think something is going on at this point has to be crazy. I'm not saying he will for sure get dealt. But they are defiantly working on something right now. And hopefully the results aren't disastrously for the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

We all know how reliable Bucher has been as Kobe's personal spokesperson. This spells trouble.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Im surprized jim gray hasnt interviewed him yet. He probably has actually.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Gray is to Adidas as Bucher is to Nike.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

o yeah remember when am 570 said the j o'neal deal was a done deal?

:lol:


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Well guys, this time it's not just the folks at 570 - John Ireland has just reported the same thing on ESPN's First Take. It's now up for discussion in 1st and 10.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*LAKERS: Kobe says he'll 'strap it up' and play*

LAKERS: Kobe says he'll 'strap it up' and play

Bryant says he was caught off guard by Buss' comments about listening to offers, but Lakers' star is getting ready for the regular season.

By Mike Bresnahan, Los Angeles Times Staff Writer; October 17, 2007

The Lakers rolled and lurched through another awkward day, but it became clear by the end of it that Kobe Bryant was still with them, with the future bringing whatever it may.

A bizarre few days, complete with Bryant's minor media boycott and a handful of mysteriously skipped practices, concluded almost as unpredictably as reporters jockeyed for position near Bryant's glistening Bentley in the players' parking lot outside the team's El Segundo training facility.

The verdict: He still hasn't practiced since Saturday, even though his coach says he is OK, and he is still stung by owner Jerry Buss' comments last week that shattered a code of secrecy between boss and Employee No. 1.

Bryant broke his silence Tuesday with 98 seconds' worth of insight, acknowledging he was taken aback by Buss' comments, but saying he would "strap it up" and play for the Lakers, assuming he was on their roster for the season opener on Oct. 30.

At the core of his frustration was that Buss spoke so publicly after they had agreed to keep their inner dealings to themselves after Bryant's initial trade demand in late May.

Buss said last week he "would certainly listen" to trade offers for the nine-time All-Star. He also divulged details of the conversation he had with Bryant in Barcelona in June, revealing he made a passionate, and lengthy, plea to Bryant, only to have it rejected.

"We just wanted to keep things quiet, just go about our business," Bryant said. "That caught me off guard a little bit. We've just got to get back to basics and just get ready and go from there."

The Lakers hope that a peaceful resolution can be found, and that Bryant remains in the fold. Similarly, Bryant has not informed the Lakers he is holding out, or anything similar to it. He has spoken with General Manager Mitch Kupchak every day in the last week in conversations devoid of ill will or intense emotion.

The Lakers declined to comment in depth, but they are not looking to trade Bryant.

"There's nothing imminent," Coach Phil Jackson said.

Bryant sat out practice Tuesday for a third consecutive day and was visited by a specialist at the training facility to check up on a right knee bothered by tendinitis.

"He sat [practice] out by mutual agreement," Jackson said. "He asked me about resting his legs, but I think he's feeling all right. I don't know whether he's going to play or not on Thursday" in an exhibition game against Seattle.

Some questions posed by reporters were of the extreme type, including whether Bryant had played his final game in a Lakers jersey.

"I don't know," Bryant said. "Talk to Mitch and Mr. Buss about that. I'm just getting ready. If I'm here, I'm ready to strap it up. My job is to play the game and get ready to play the game, and that's what I'm doing."

Bryant spoke in tones that were neither emotional nor heated, but more matter-of-fact, even flat. He removed some personal items from his locker, but some remained as well.

"There's a book sitting there," Jackson said. "There's a net bag with some workout clothes that were sitting there this morning. There are things that were out of the locker, I will say that."

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...17,1,87709.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Video:

http://cbs2.com/sports/local_story_289184701.html


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Nice link Sean, thanks.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*The cavalier disgruntled employee*

http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2007/10/16/the-jolly-disgruntled-employee/#more-411
October 16th, 2007 by Kevin Ding

I’ll say this much: Kobe Bryant sure didn’t seem like the most disgruntled employee in the world when he cavalierly greeted KCBS-TV’s Jim Hill and me in the front hallway of the Lakers’ training facility today. I have yet, as a matter of fact, to see Bryant exhibit overt misery of any sort regarding being back with the Lakers this season. That might just speak to his determination to avoid future public meltdowns or a desire to go with the flow as best he can while he’s still a Laker. It does seem that Bryant is really going to try in some ways and enjoy what he can this season.

Nevertheless, it is apparent that some major players in the Lakers’ organization aren’t getting Bryant’s glad hands, so public attention on Bryant vs. the Lakers is skyrocketing again: “I guess people are just intrigued by what’s going on around here; I understand, but I’ve just got a job to do,” Bryant said.

In classic Phil Jackson style, the plan is to give Bryant his time and space and wait for him to feel ready to give the Lakers whatever it is he will give them as his “job.” It was a little weird to hear Jackson so uncertain about Bryant and the Lakers hashing it all out, though; Jackson rarely sounds uncertain about things, even when he is.

Yet in the final question to him on this day, Jackson did right himself when asked if it was tough to be the Lakers’ coach these days. He smiled and said: “I thrive on these kinds of situations. This is what made me grow to be 6-8.”


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

Unedited audio clips from AM 570's podcast page:


PHIL JACKSON:
http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18227/1h/cchannel.download.akamai.com/18227/podcast/LOSANGELES-CA/KLAC-AM/071016%20PHIL%20RAW.mp3?CPROG=PCAST&MARKET=LOSANGELES-CA&NG_FORMAT=sports&SITE_ID=727&STATION_ID=KLAC-AM&PCAST_AUTHOR=AM570_KLAC&PCAST_CAT=Arts_%26_Entertainment&PCAST_TITLE=LAKERS


KOBE BRYANT:
http://a1135.g.akamai.net/f/1135/18227/1h/cchannel.download.akamai.com/18227/podcast/LOSANGELES-CA/KLAC-AM/071016%20KOBE%20RAW.mp3?CPROG=PCAST&MARKET=LOSANGELES-CA&NG_FORMAT=sports&SITE_ID=727&STATION_ID=KLAC-AM&PCAST_AUTHOR=AM570_KLAC&PCAST_CAT=Arts_%26_Entertainment&PCAST_TITLE=LAKERS


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

AM570:

-All indications around the practice facility are that Kobe will play on Thursday

-Kobe did not speak to media and left the practice facility.

-Kobe at least participated in some practice but was limited and was on the court...

-The mood in practice seems status-quo like there getting ready to play the Atlanta Hawks...

-Phil Jackson Says: Kobe did practice until the scrimmage, Phil asked kobe if he was ok and he said he was fine...

-Phil said Kobe will prob play on Thursday.

(Phil in a better mood today)

Also, the reporter who yesterday said he saw Kobe's agent there came on again today and apologized for being incorrect. He said Robb Pelinka wasn't there at the Practice Facility yesterday. He called it a case of mistaken identity and was very sorry for his mistake.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...ources_lakers_wont_initiate_kobe_trade_talks/

*Sources: Lakers Won't Initiate Kobe Trade Talks 
October 17, 2007 - 1:29 pm 
ESPN - *



> *The Lakers, according to NBA front-office sources, have no looming intentions to initiate any Kobe Bryant trade discussions and still would prefer to hang onto him. *
> 
> There is nonetheless a growing belief around the league that the proposals will be flooding in now and that Bryant will indeed be moved -- possibly even before the season starts -- after last week's admission from Lakers owner Jerry Buss that he "would certainly listen" to trade offers for Bryant in the wake of Kobe's loud declaration in May that he wants out … and Kobe's subsequent refusals to recant the request.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

According to Stephen A. Smith...

the Chicago Bulls have made Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni, Tyrus Thomas, Thabo Sefolosha, and Joakim Noah available in trade discussions with the Los Angeles Lakers.

Kobe Bryant is extremely furious at the Los Angeles Lakers front-office, but he understands that Mitch Kupchak is not the one at fault.

Kobe Bryant will play because he is a professional, and basketball is his job, but is argry enough that he might punch someone if they mess up.

a couple of teams (who he talked to last night) entered in "preliminary discussions" to get Kobe Bryant.

the Cleveland Cavaliers and Miami Heat are the only two teams that will not attempt to acquire Kobe Bryant because Dwayne Wade is loved in South Beach, and LeBron James is the "chosen one."

a lot of teams will bid to keep Kobe Bryant away from other teams.

Kobe Bryant prefers to go East not because it is easy, but so that he can go against LeBron James, Dwayne Wade, Gilbert Arenas, and show them who the best is. Teams in West are trying to keep him from Dallas and teams in the East trying to keep him from the Bulls


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*

In the end, does it really matter? The Lakers front office hasn't been able to acquire an All Star or near All Star talent since Jerry West left. The closest they've come is Lamar Odom, who they got for a just out-of-prime Shaquille O'Neal. They can't trade, acquire FAs, or draft all that well. Turiaf and Farmar are nice players, and maybe Crit, but facts are that they've utterly failed for the better part of a decade without the mastermind of a Jerry West running the show. Buss, meanwhile, is busy living the good life. Lakers are secondary to him. 

As I said, in the end, even if Kobe plays out the rest of his contract, who cares? He's going to do the same things he did when he has been healthy for the Lakers; play the best basketball in the league while continuing to fizzle out in the playoffs with this mediocre core. I almost hope the Lakers trade Kobe so they go deep in the lottery (or best case first round exits), lose fans and money, and perhaps maybe *then* finally realize they have to make serious changes to bring this franchise back to contention. They can win 50 games this season, but it won't matter if they don't win the ship. I've seen a few bad/losing seasons but, frankly, I won't be watching much of 07-08 with or without Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Sean said:


> According to Stephen A. Smith...
> 
> the Chicago Bulls have made Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni, Tyrus Thomas, Thabo Sefolosha, and Joakim Noah available in trade discussions with the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> ...


If there are this many suitors, then that's good news. Also, it's good to see Kobe acknowledge that Mitch is not at fault. He's simply a puppet for the senile Buss and the little retard Buss.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: AM 570 Reporting Bryant Trade Imminent*



Sean said:


> According to Stephen A. Smith...
> 
> the Chicago Bulls have made *Ben Gordon, Andres Nocioni, Tyrus Thomas, Thabo Sefolosha, and Joakim Noah *available in trade discussions with the Los Angeles Lakers.


Hmmmmm....


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Nice alteration of the thread title. LOL. The title is absolutely true, that's exactly what they were reporting. While I don't necessarily agree with the addition, I suppose I understand the reasoning behind it. (Not really)


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I added it... I had no problem leaving it up as of yesterday but after we learned that kobe decided to do a little fall cleaning there is no reason to keep it exactly as it was.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Cris said:


> I added it... I had no problem leaving it up as of yesterday but after we learned that kobe decided to do a little fall cleaning there is no reason to keep it exactly as it was.


It's cool, I just have to give you mods a hard time every once in awhile. :biggrin:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Ive been thinking about this situation the last few days and ive come to this hypothesis. I team with Kobe Odom and JO has a shot at being elite imo. I'm thinking that the FO is waiting to see if the Pacers fall on theyre face the first half of the year. If they do then JO's trade value will probably drop allowing us to shop Bynum for JO. If we cant get JO by the trade deadline, then theyll pull the trigger on the Kobe trade. Just the thoughts of a worn out Laker fan. Any thoughts?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So many good links have been posted, so I'll contribute one as well.

http://espn-mp3-od.andomedia.com/stations/1138/galloway071017.mp3

That's a podcast from Galloway & Company on ESPN radio in Dallas. Marc Stein, the "NBA guru," discussed the Dallas trade scenario. It would involve JHo, Devin Harris, and Jason Terry.

Just something from the "other side."


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Ive been thinking about this situation the last few days and ive come to this hypothesis. I team with Kobe Odom and JO has a shot at being elite imo. I'm thinking that the FO is waiting to see if the Pacers fall on theyre face the first half of the year. If they do then JO's trade value will probably drop allowing us to shop Bynum for JO. If we cant get JO by the trade deadline, then theyll pull the trigger on the Kobe trade. Just the thoughts of a worn out Laker fan. Any thoughts?


our FO isnt smart enough to think 4 months ahead of schedule...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Our FO isnt smart enough to order a calendar for next year until mid January.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Cris said:


> Our FO isnt smart enough to order a calendar for next year until mid January.


They should hire you. You fit the criteria.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

The Colin Cowherd Show Recap (10/18)
http://espnradio.espn.go.com/espnradio/show?showId=theherd#

*Colin Cowherd*



> Okay, latest on Kobe Bryant, and by the way, you will not hear, I'm not a guy that breaks stories, it's not my thing, I'm not a reporter. I'm not a, I'm not a story breaker. ESPN's got reporters all over the joint, okay? I'm not one of 'em.
> 
> But I just got a text message from somebody who would know. Uh, Kobe Bryant's not gonna be a Laker that much longer. K, I'm not a story breaker, I'm not a reporter. I'm telling you what I was just texted by somebody I know, that knows. And it's not a member of the media, it's on the very inside of this whole deal.
> 
> ...


*Ric Bucher*



> I can't imagine getting through a season, the question is, can they get through a week of the regular season? Obviously they're having, they're struggling right how to get through training camp, and this at the end of the day was really why I, I doubted that Kobe would ever play in a Lakers uniform ever again.
> 
> Even with the Lakers being adamant that we're not gonna trade him, or we're not gonna trade him unless we get a great deal, and Kobe at the the start of training camp saying well, well I'll soldier one, and I'll just focus on playing.
> 
> Once both sides have acknowledged that that a divorce is neccessary, it's oftly hard to come back and say, okay, but you know what, we're gonna continue to live together and run this family like we always have. It's just, once you've made that admission, I don't know if there is any going back.


*Colin Cowherd*



> So, essentially, the Lakers have decided to get a divorce with Kobe. It's now according to Ric Bucher about how long can they live together under the same roof.
> 
> I've got some personal experience here, me and my...
> 
> ...


*Ric Bucher*



> He's involved already, and there's no question that he's pushing the needle, and that he's doing everything he can to make this happen.
> 
> Keep in mind, that it's not just about throwing out that blockbuster deal to make it happen because Kobe wants to go to a team that can contend, and so...


*Colin Cowherd*



> Can't Dallas contend though?


*Ric Bucher*



> ...well, uh, if you're going to trade Josh Howard and Dirk Nowitzki? No.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> They should hire you. You fit the criteria.


Thanks! Im sure I could order a calendar here and there to brace for 2008!


----------

